# 2-3# Channel Cat Bait



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

I need some tips on baits for channel cats. Ive always used just nightcrawlers, But I am interested in what artificial baits will work. I plan on fishing next weekend for channels on a private pond. I will probably take some chubs and minnows with me if I can catch some over the week.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Skizzy Rotum said:


> I need some tips on baits for channel cats. Ive always used just nightcrawlers, But I am interested in what artificial baits will work. I plan on fishing next weekend for channels on a private pond. I will probably take some chubs and minnows with me if I can catch some over the week.


I've caught channels on everything from..cranks..soft plastics to bass spinners.you can catch them on alot of different baits..but there is a consistency factor i have not caught any with great consistency. Id say your best bet is live bait..but i've had the most success with big bass spinners slow rolled on the bottom. As for minnows because of the winter kill there are alot of dying grizzard shad around most lakes try to find some of the ones that are still alive they should be toward the surface around the shores.

Good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You said artificial baits, but I personally would stick to four specific baits:

Cut Shad
Cut Shad
Cut Shad
Cut Shad

It those don't seem to work you can always try Cut Shad!!!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

strawberry chicken breast( 2 lbs. cubed chicken breast, 1 cup of water, 2 packes of strawberry coolaid, combind in large freezer bag freeze over night) they were getting lock jaw on the stufff. i,ed have to pry there jaw open and the hook would fall out in my hand. blues love it to. wd-40 and night crawlers. NO JOKE TRI THE CHICKEN BREAST


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Gulp is suppesed to be an excellent catfish bait.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

gotta go with H20 Mellon...cut shad is the way to go, especially if you see a ton of them in the lakes you fish in. If there arent any shad in the lakes you fish in, you can still try it, or you can try cut bluegill or crappy. Cut creek chub and cut suckers work really well too. If you cant get any kind of baitfish, try the old school way....chicken liver.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> Gulp is suppesed to be an excellent catfish bait.


Have you ever used the GULP? I bought a bag of each flavor to try this year. Just wondering if it works. I know the PowerBait isn't all that great. I only caught one channel on it all last year!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

tell in,a strawberry chicken thing works. try it man. u,l be inpressed.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I think things like chicken/beef liver are more of a warm weather bait.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

yea, thats usually the only time i use chicken liver...my go to bait though is shad...then creek chub or sucker


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried frozen bunker/menhaden or fresh mackerel? I'm just thinking of people who might have trouble catching their own bait. I have heard that Mackerel is very good


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

skizzy,,, like the guys said shad or skip jack are the top baits... minnows, chicken liver, even shrimp.. use as little weight as you can get by with, this time of year .. the cats sometimes are weight sensitive.. their not going to chase a bait much,, with water temps being what they are... good luck... see ya on the river.. dave:G


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

COZEDALE yesterday 49 lbs. blue, strawberr. well never mind


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

chicken livers, shad gut, and minnows


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

that works to, i heard turkeyliver works will


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

i have caught more than a few cats when i was a kid on good ole spam.... just remember to bring a couple slices of bread,,, and a pack of mustard. ya never know,, that spam might just start looking good.....lol....


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

u got that right.2 cans


----------



## Mr. Snag (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd try shrimp. It has been my best performer in reservoirs, not sure if it would work as well in a small pond. I have only caught small cats, b/t 12 and 18 inches, with nightcrawlers. Using shrimp twice last year i caught two over 27in, numerous 20+, and two carp 20+in., all on 8.lb line, now that is fun! It could have been a fluke, but it's worth a try! It's cheap and easy too. You can buy it fresh from the store (smellier), or buy frozen packs of 30-40 and refreeze what you don't use.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> You said artificial baits, but I personally would stick to four specific baits:
> 
> Cut Shad
> Cut Shad
> ...


Nice, I second this! This will even get you cats in the middle of the day when unexpected!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

If I was u I would use hogwild premo dipbait. U can find it at wal-mart. It is the best bait period for channels ranging from 1/2 to 5 pounds. I have used chicken liver, shad,creek chubs ect.. and nothing has done better for me than that bait as far as numbers go. With that being said if you want bigger channels i would use those other cutbaits, or do it like me and use either shad/creek chub on one pole and dipbait on the other it almost never fails.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree with melon about the cut shad. It's my first choice. As far as artificial baits, there are several on the market and most only work well (if at all) during warmer weather and a little current. If you are out for bigger channels, don't even waste your time. Go with fresh cut shad. Try to avoid freezing it, but if you have to freeze it, keep it frozen until you put it on your hook. Gets way too soft after thawing out.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Butterflying the Shad will put more scent in the water plus they will hit it harder........Doc


----------

